# Motor swap on '83 Z24 with Z24i



## Huntin' Rig (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an '83 4x4 z24 with a siezed motor. Can I put an 89 fi motor in? What has to be swapped besides intake and exhaust manifolds?


----------



## Huntin' Rig (Aug 1, 2010)

*motor swap...*

So far I've put the '83 intake, exhaust, alt., power steering, motor mounts, oil pump drive gear/shaft so the distributor drive will mate to the shaft correctly on the '89 motor. Dropped it in and the pan wouldn't clear the front differential, lifted it back out and changed the pan / pick-up tube . So I'm basicly using the block and head. The motor and the tranny are now in. The clutch seams to work, it will roll when in gear and the clutch is pressed. The motor will only turn 1/4 rev in either direction. Is the crank different from the 
'83 Z24 to the '89 Z24i? Maybe it's hitting the pan?


----------

